# Nupro and Salmon oil



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Just a couple of questions for the experts out there.

Regarding Nupro, without glucosamine.

The ingredients are ok I guess, but the nutritional info is vague at best.

http://nuprosupplements.com/

Is it worth 40 bucks for 5 pounds of powdered liver flavour ??

And this particular Salmon oil, is it worth approx the same money for 32 fluid ounces ??

http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/salmon_oil/salmon_oil.html

I just sometimes wonder if this could be one of those things that don't hurt but there is no real proof of any benefit when already feeding a (balanced) raw diet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't supplement much because I, like you, feed a balanced raw diet with produce.

Salmon oil, though, I consider to be a must-have ingredient. There is no source of long-chain Omega 3 EFAs in any usual raw diet, unless you are feeding fish pretty often.

Because we have good reason for not giving some items (brains and eyeballs, for example), our dogs' diets are almost certainly deficient in long-chain Omega 3 EFAs unless they eat fish regularly. So I give fish oil (plus E, which the dog uses in processing any kind of oil supplement).

Dogs do not have the mechanism that humans have to convert plant sources of Omega 3s, like flax and canola, to the beneficial long-chain EFAs. People can convert at about a 10% rate; dogs are about zero. So dogs need the marine sources of Omega 3s.

This information is fairly new out of Tufts and UC Davis (I think 2004), so there are many high-end dog foods that tout their "100%" of Omega 3 EFAs....... but, as we now know, they don't have what dogs need most.

Omega 3s are potent anti-inflammation agents. Inflammation is a big part of OA, other joint issues, dermatitis, coronary artery disease, and about 11 zillion other ailments.

I use a pharmaceutical-quality distilled fish oil because it has no fish smell, but that's only because I share the same oil I give the dogs. If it's just for the dogs, everything I have read would put the brand you're considering in the top few.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

P.S. I do give glucosamine to senior dogs, and any dog with signs of OA.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

" If it's just for the dogs, everything I have read would put the brand you're considering in the top few."

I have fed this for 3 yrs now with 2 different dogs, but I also feed herring on a daily basis or 1200 grams weekly, from www.freshstartrawfoodfordogs.com along with beef /chicken/tripe/veggies and all the rest of the usual suspects :lol: 

Do you think it's just overkill with the oil Connie ? the herring is supposed to be ground whole.

Not that it will ruin my retirement, I use a bottle every 2-3 months.

So I guess you think the nupro for a young dog is pretty much water bait ?


----------



## Luna Wolf (Oct 13, 2006)

I have used both and work in a store that sells many health supplements. Both of these are excellent and I highly recommend them. Depends on the diet of the dog and the reason for using it to help you decide which one to use. I could find you more detailed info on nupro if you like. I like both of them, but it depends why you want to use them.

What does the dog eat? (brand etc.)
Why do you want to supplement?

I could give you more info if you answer these questions for me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> .... Do you think it's just overkill with the oil Connie ? the herring is supposed to be ground whole. .... So I guess you think the nupro for a young dog is pretty much water bait ?


If I fed commercial food, I would use Nupro. I agree with Luna that it's a very good supplement that contains safe ingredients and isn't one of the multis that overdo C, A, and phosphorous. 

I just think that with a fresh raw diet including produce, you're covered for the things in Nupro unless you feel that you want to add probiotics.

I feed bones, liver, and kelp, so I'm feeding the components in Nupro already. As for the flax/borage, that's covered (but better) with salmon oil.

As for the herring meal -- GOOD FOOD. 8) 

But MHO is that it would be very hard to overkill on long-chain Omega 3s.

I give a gram of fish oil per ten pounds of dog weight. That comes out to about 1.5 teaspoons for a 70-pound dog. If I were feeding herring daily as you are, I'd consider cutting the fish oil in half. NOT for overkill reasons, but only because the fish oil I use costs about $23 for 8 ounces.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Connie,

Hi Luna

I feed raw to my dogs(2) I supplement mostly because I want them to have what they need, and am constantly learning what this is :lol: 

It's trial and error to a degree with the supps but as long as it dont hurt em I'm ok with it.


----------



## Luna Wolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Gerry,

Are you in the lower mainland? We sell fresh start where I work and it is a local company. Do they ship elsewhere too or are you a local neighbour?


----------

